# Awesome Bang for the Buck



## SSMDad

Don,

Bought this one too but had the fortune to splurge for the Delta 46-460 variable speed when Woodcraft had a sale and the manager let me return this one. In all that I used it I was VERY impressed with this lathe too. Being my first lathe I didn't know exactly what was right and what was wrong so I was just happy it turned wood and I had sharp tools! 

I agree it did feel very sturdy and wasn't too loud or vibrate too much.

Glad you got it and are enjoying it!


----------



## treefrogdog

How much did it cost?


----------



## DurocShark

$200 + $5 shipping.


----------



## DurocShark

I finally got it bolted down to the table. That little bit of vibration is completely gone. If I didn't hear the motor, and see the headstock spin, I'd think it was off.


----------



## DamnYankee

a lathe is way way down on must tool wish list but this review will certainly help when I get there.


----------



## DurocShark

I didn't see a way to edit the original post to add this…

After only 3 months and light use (I moved from CO to CA and it sat in the garage for a month unused) the belt has stretched to the point that the motor is resting on the stand instead of being supported by the belt.

This is a terribly short life for that belt.

I contacted Woodcraft (90 day support?) and they said to contact Rikon. I emailed Rikon, but haven't yet heard back. It's the weekend, so I don't expect a response until Monday or Tuesday. Hopefully they'll stand behind it.


----------



## Gibbs

Just wonder if you migtht take the belt to the local Autozone car parts store and match it up?


----------

